# union pacific has fun in the snow



## harley-guy (Aug 28, 2010)

on 3-25 up called two rotary snow plows into action to clear donner pass
heres a video of them heading through auburn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mesX8WlMh0Y


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

cool, thanks


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

I haven't seen one of those since I was up in the Yukon. Sweet!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Way cool :thumbsup:, sure could have used that baby in my driveway a couple times this winter 
Bob


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Awwwww come on. I wanna see the snow and the plows moving it. 
That is a great video though. Don't see that very often. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How about one actually plowing?


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Good one John. I've watched that video many times before and I always get a kick out of them talking about 'the little ones'. Ha! If those are little I'd hate to see a big drift. Just about buried those cars on the siding. Then the guy says "keep after it". Like the engineer, who sounds way less than enthusiastic,has a choice.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

norgale said:


> Good one John. I've watched that video many times before and I always get a kick out of them talking about 'the little ones'. Ha! If those are little I'd hate to see a big drift. Just about buried those cars on the siding. Then the guy says "keep after it". Like the engineer, who sounds way less than enthusiastic,has a choice.


One stuck?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF2ZPRmocs4


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was going to post the one about the stuck one, but Ed got it. 

Here's the series on how they got it unstuck. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G-5l54f1GU&feature=player_detailpage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Te_-OqA3b5w&feature=player_detailpage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MljtNVn0K4c&feature=player_detailpage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=my-KjSMjj2k&feature=player_detailpage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06rMZZR2ZT4&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

It's amazing that the snow could capture the plow and then with six engines they still couldn't pull that plow out. Neat videos. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

norgale said:


> It's amazing that the snow could capture the plow and then with six engines they still couldn't pull that plow out. Neat videos. Pete


It's not nice to fool with Mother Nature!


----------

